# Austin Group Rides



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello,

I'm thinking of visiting and wanted to know of any places for road bike rentals and group rides. Thanks.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

one of my riding partners recently rented a carbon Specialized (don't recall the model) from Bicycle Sports Shop...think he paid around $35/day.

several shops sponsor weekly group rides, also try the Austin Cycling Association website.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Mellow Johnny's more than likely has rentals too.

In the northwest, the Bicycle Sport Shop off Parmer has a Saturday ride group that goes off at 8am. It's an out and back to Andice. Approx. 50miles. It used to be that you show up and ride at your own pace. The group would get blown apart real bad by the fast guys. Now it's better. They have advanced and intermediate ride groups.

The Bicycle Sport Shop Off Research near Braker has a Sunday ride that goes off 8-8:30am. It's a 35 mile loop. Make a loop going down 360, Spicewood Springs and ??? can't remember rest of it but it's a hilly ride. Nothing really sustained and by sustained, I mean, say 6 miles at 6-7%. There are some shorter hills that will give you a work out.

Jack and Adams at Barton Springs Rd and Lamar downtown has a Sunday ride that takes off at 8:30am. There are beginner, intermediate and advanced groups. The advanced rides are 35-50 miles. They do a different route every weekend. Intermediate ride is 30-35 miles and the beginner ride is about 20. Large groups, I'd say 50+ riders show up typically.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Tri Slow Poke said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking of visiting and wanted to know of any places for road bike rentals and group rides. Thanks.


Mellow Johnny's has rentals and multiple rides during the week and weekend. 

Wednesday morning 

Friday Afternoon at 2 

Saturday and Sunday 

If you care to go on your own we have route sheets for our favorite rides available. 

Showers and lockers onsite if you need to clean up, plus a full service cafe should you need to grab a bite. Cafe open at 7, store opens at 8, except Sundays which is 10.


----------



## camchris1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Agreed, lots of group rides out of Mellow Johnnys and plenty of bike rental choices. Lockers and shower is a win too!


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

I do my weekly group rides down at Mellow Johnny's, their Scout A Route ride will be right up your ally.
Mellow Johnny's


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

I try and make the 2:30 Friday Truancy Ride at Mellow Johnny's when I can. It is a great excuse to - ahem - start the weekend early. 27ish miles through urban roads, which can get surprisingly frisky. It is very friendly and there is usually an out-of-towner or two. Stay for coffee or beers after.


----------

